# VKE Abhängig Transferieren???



## PBO-WE (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe heute erfahren, dass ein Transferbefehl unabhängig von dem davor liegenden VKE durchgeführt wird.

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr so was löst.
Ich hatte an einen Sprung über den "T" Befehl gedacht.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2008)

Jawoll, genau so !


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

das ist eine hervorragende idee, sollteste nur nicht zu laut sagen, sonst machen das am ende noch alle so


----------



## PBO-WE (21 Oktober 2008)

hmmm
höre ich da ironie heraus?
oder macht man das jetzt wirklich so?
oder gibts ne bessere Lösung?
FUP MOVE will ich nicht!


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

wenn dein browser angezeigte schrift vorliest, ja dann hörst du ironie 

...das macht man so! das haste dir schon richtig überlegt...


```
*
      U     E 0.0
      SPBN  end
      L     4
      T     MW 4
end:  NOP   0
```

wobei, bei NOP 0 schon der nächste befehl stehen kann


----------



## PBO-WE (21 Oktober 2008)

geht auch der L 4 vor U E0.0?
dann könnte ich doch die 4 im nächsten schritt noch abfragen, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

PBO-WE schrieb:


> geht auch der L 4 vor U E0.0?



jopp, steht dann allerdings in akku1 ... ist z.b. sinnvoll wenn du von der verknüpfung abhängig den selben wert transferieren möchtest


```
*
      L     4
      U     E 0.0
      SPBN  _001
      T     MW 4
      SPA   _003
_001: U     E 0.1
      SPBN  _002
      T     MW 6
      SPA   _003
_002: U     E 0.2
      SPBN  _003
      T     MW 8
_003: NOP   0
```


----------

